# lillys



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

lillys painted by paul
n acrylic http://pdmart.blogspot.com


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Your style reminds me of so many artists that are mixed together to have you emerge with your own creations. A lot going on in this piece...


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Splashes of bright color really bring this alive.


----------

